# Heidi's skirt



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Heidi asked me to post this pic of this skirt she made. I am sure when she sees it up here, she will tell us all about it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh! How cute!! What a wonderful job!! 
Just beautiful!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So she did get it done. I saw on FB when it was almost getting to her.

It looks wonderful! Heidi - I love it, and you're growing so much with your sewing ability.

Angie


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I got the pattern from youcanmakethis.com I believe the pattern is called spiral skirt. I've been so intimidated to try it cause of the shape of the panels, its sat for 2 years! It was pretty easy! I'm hoping this will last her a few years so I made it a bit long. Oh and I finally get how to make a casing and make an elastic waist band! Though I have to redo the waist on this cause I messed it up before I figured it out. I would also like to serger the hem to make it look better. The skirt was made for Cherokees portraits at Fairytale Photography, the theme Christmas Campfire! I'm am so excited about this skirt I could bust!
Thanks for posting Reenie!
Heidi


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

No problem! I love the skirt..and just want to squeeze that model! lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's adorable!!!!!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is adorable! I want one!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Love it, and such a cute little model. The hem would look good serged.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

that is so cute! almost makes me wish i had one small enough to make it for....


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks ladies! Ginnie the pattern it for 24 months - adult!
Heidi


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> Thanks ladies! Ginnie the pattern it for 24 months - adult!
> Heidi


lol! guess i'll learn to shut my mouth! I really don't enjoy making clothes......and even if I did mine have all hit that stage where it needs to come from the store to be cool.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soooo cute!!! I'd best not let DD see the picture or she'll want one too!! LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What pattern Heidi - I'd like to have it. I think Pam and Zoie might like ones along the way. Heck if I get thin (or thinner) again, I'd like one.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ginnie I don't get along with making clothes either but this really was so easy! I can't believe I made it!

Angie here is the link http://www.youcanmakethis.com/products/featured-products/how-to-make-spiral-skirts.htm Or if I ever get that shirt in the mail for you to fix, I can tuck the pattern and instructions in the envelope. I see on the pics someone made an infant dress out of one and someone else used silky fabric! I could not imagine using silky, slippery fabric with this pattern!
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

thanks Heidi - I have an account on that site so may download it soon. Thanks for offering.

I love the swirl of it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so cute---your fabric selection is awesome, and I love how it flares at the bottom! Great job.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is so cute!!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh..Oh...I Love it......btw...she is one cute little girl TOO....
bopeep


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Nice job Heidi! I made one from that pattern a couple of years ago (we probably got them at the same time!) for my grandgirl's dress up clothes. She loves the swirl of it. Hers was a little long too and she can still wear it. I was afraid of it too, and amazed at how well it went together! Always meant to make her one out of more sturdy fabric, forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder and showing yours!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Pa funnyfarm said:


> Nice job Heidi! I made one from that pattern a couple of years ago (we probably got them at the same time!) for my grandgirl's dress up clothes. She loves the swirl of it. Hers was a little long too and she can still wear it. I was afraid of it too, and amazed at how well it went together! Always meant to make her one out of more sturdy fabric, forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder and showing yours!


You could possibly be the one that introduced me to the pattern. I know someone from HT posted pics and a link, and I was hooked from there!
Heidi


----------

